

DevOps Dave, a comic: Devs & Ops in Trench Warfare - Moocar
https://www.scriptrock.com/blog/devops-dave-devs-ops-trench-warfare/?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social&utm_content=afa1e383-f259-413b-99da-512cba94e0b7

======
justinjlynn
A good illustration. If you try to impose 'DevOps' from the top down you
can't. DevOps comes from shared trust and shared best practices. It requires
the development and operations teams to become the engineering team. You can't
truly get that by management dictum. If you try to do that, you haven't really
tried DevOps.

------
Jaygitau
Haha

